# [Python] Zugriffsrechte auf Datei ändern



## Nexus2kSwiss (6. Juli 2005)

Ich habe ein Python Script welches mir eine erstellte datei in einen bestimmten Ordner kopiert. das problem ist nun die Datei wurde bereits mit der berechtigugn 600 erstellt (-rw-------) statt 644 (-rw-r--r--) wie ich es gern hätte. Nun suche ich nache einer möglichkeit mit python entweder die zugriffsberechtigungen einer datei zu ändern oder ein linux shell kommando aus zu führen.

Ich habe es bereits mit os.chmod() versucht, jedoch funktioniert diese Funktion mit absoluten pfaden nicht. (zudem möchte ich das ganze rekursiv haben (alle Files in einem ordner mit 644)).

Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar


----------

